# Trout in the mist, Mn. summer fishing.



## spindoctor (Apr 26, 2010)

The story here in Southeast Minnesota is hot weather and high water. The stream banks are a jungle of thick nettles and tall vines. Because of the wet conditions bugs are plentiful, particularly the gnats, combine these with a skeeter or two and you have a good reason to stay in the water as far from the bank as possible.
I recently had the chance to get out and fish with Glen, a long time buddy. We fished a stretch of the Root, between the towns of Preston and Lanesboro.
The water here has been high due to a fairly wet spring and summer, and today was no exception.










Dark clouds rolled in as we put on our waders, and we were escorted to the river by a chorus of lightning and thunder. It wasn't until we stepped into the water that the rain started and pretty much ended all chances of sun burn. Shortly after it started raining, the thunder stopped, but it continued raining for about an hour.










It stayed cloudy for the rest of the evening, and after the storm subsided a fog started forming along the surface of the water, and it wasn't long before we were fishing in a fog.
The water temperature was in the mid 60's and a little cloudy. The air temperature was in the mid 80's. I started out throwing a single hook Golden Rain-Bow and Glen was using a Black Lightening.










In the past I have found that during conditions of hot weather and high water, going to a large bait can often increase the action, so even though I was having good results with the Golden Rain-bow, I switched to a Gold/Silver Big Bow, after that the action was nearly every cast.
I believe that I have better results in amount of fish caught as well as performance and hook-set, using spinners with the new single hooks than the spinners with trebles, but I did not have a Big Bow spinner with a single hook with me at the time.



















We were too busy telling stories and solving the world's problems to keep track of the number of trout caught, but we set a personal slot size to only keep fish between 11 to 13 inches and we easily limited out in fish of this size.



















With off-and-on rain and hot weather in the forecast, look for conditions to continue for a week or so and large spinners with gold or copper blades doing well.

Until next time.

Keep it low, slow, and with the flow, and don't go without your Bow!

Spindoctor.

Todays hot spinners.









Golden Rain-Bow









Black Lightening









Gold/Silver Big Bow

F


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spindoctor I have not fished trout for years, but I have a son that loves fly fishing. I enjoyed your pictures, and I always like to see families (Mothers day part 2) in the outdoors. I always think of mountains when I think of trout and trout streams, but that was a beautiful area you were in. Good Fishing.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

spindoctor,,,
Very nice!  
I've always been a little envious of you guys that fish the Driftless.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The trout fishing in SE MN is some of the best in the nation. The places where Spin is talking about are great along with other streams in the area that have gotten improvements onto them. Some streams boast 1000 fish count per mile. I am also going to give him a plug....his super bow spinners are top notch! I have about ten that go with me everytime I fish.

Great pictures and please keep posting them.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah!
My biggest mistake in life was getting married again, late in life, to a younger women. :iroll: 
Otherwise, I'd be down there late spring through early fall.
I'll have to check for his spinners on-line,,,,just in case. :wink:


----------



## spindoctor (Apr 26, 2010)

I know that this is late, but with the trip to Alaska, and expecting a new Grandaughter any time now, my mind has been filled with daydreams and not on real matters. 
I want to say Thanks much, Chuck for your kind words and your encouragement, and spentwings, I look forward to hearing more from you.
Also send me an e-mail, I always do something special after the birth of a Grandchild.
Thanks again!
John


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

CONGRATS!!! on the upcoming birth of a grandchild. I am sure he or she will be tossing spinners in the deep pools and pockets on the root in no time.


----------



## spindoctor (Apr 26, 2010)

I am designing a special spinner for her already.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations John!
By now I suppose you've held her or at least seen pictures.  
My eldest son and his wife are due for their fist in Feb, which means I'll also be grandfather for the first time. 

I really must fish the Driftless this coming year,,,with some of your bows in tow.


----------



## Preditor (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm fairly new in the game, how do you take these cool rehab photos from under the water? It looks really amazing standing there in the water. Nice you got some fish as well.


----------

